

Ask HN: Anyone of you using a virtual physical office address? - tosh


======
tosh
Context: I mainly ask for distributed companies that don't have a 'real'
office but still want to receive physical mail occasionally.

I'm thinking of something like Google Voice. An address that you can always
use, no matter how may times you relocate.

~~~
sp332
The only one I can think of is Earth Class Mail
[https://www.earthclassmail.com/](https://www.earthclassmail.com/) but really,
you can just set up forwarding with USPS.

~~~
tosh
Thanks for the USPS tip, didn't know about that.

------
impulsecorp
I have been using earthclassmail.com as my official office address since 2007
and am very happy with their service. I run a multi-million dollar internet
business from home.

